# [ 2013 ] Changes at Pacific Shores



## eal

This is the letter I received as a Pacific Shores weeks owner this afternoon:	

February 28, 2013

A MESSAGE TO THE MEMBERS OF PACIFIC SHORES OWNER ENTERPRISES LTD. FROM THE BOARD OF DIRECTORS.

Dear Pacific Shores Owner Enterprises (PSOE) Owners:

This message is to inform you that the PSOE Board of Directors has:

1. given our current interim management company, Pacific Shores Resort and Spa 2012 Inc. one month’s notice and advised them that our oral agreement for management services with them will terminate at midnight on Sunday March 31, 2013; and

2. entered into a management services agreement with Trading Places Management-Canada, the Canadian arm of Trading Places International (“TPI”), pursuant to which Trading Places will commence assuming the management of PSOE assets at Pacific Shores Resort on March 1, 2013. Our colleagues on the Board of Directors of the Pacific Shores Fractional Residences Association are circulating a notice to their Owners advising of an Extraordinary General Meeting on April 6, 2013 at which they will vote on a Special Resolution to remove the present manager.

Background:

As you know, in the fall of 2011, the Aviawest Group of companies, including Pacific Shores Resort and Spa Ltd., were placed in insolvency proceedings.

In May of 2012, the sale of the Pacific Shores Resort and Spa Ltd assets at Pacific Shores to a new company, Pacific Shores Resort and Spa 2012 Inc. (PSRS 2012), completed as a result of the court proceedings. PSRS 2012 has been providing interim management services to PSOE and PSFRA since that time. Both PSOE and PSFRA then entered into parallel negotiations with PSRS 2012 in an effort to arrive at a more permanent management agreement.

Concerned at the lack of progress in negotiating management agreements and other issues, your board at PSOE decided to explore other management options.

Part of that process has involved investigating other management service providers. We talked initially to four companies and whittled it down to two. Both remaining companies provided a full spectrum of management services at comparable and high levels. Ultimately we have agreed to go with Trading Places Management-Canada, primarily because it is the larger of the two companies and it has had more experience with taking over troubled resorts.

We understand that the board of PSFRA, our sister organization, has reached similar conclusions and will engage Trading Places once it has obtained member approval as required by its bylaws.

While your PSOE Board is hopeful the transition can be accomplished in a seamless and professional manner, there may be a period of disruption while things sort themselves out. We ask for your patience and support during the transition.

The Board sincerely believes that any pain will be worth the gains the Resort will experience being managed by Trading Places, which is a highly professional and experienced company with significant experience and resources.

The Board will be issuing periodic updates on the situation. We anticipate providing you with a Question and Answer sheet and information on TPI shortly. In the interim, for information on TPI please go to their website at www.tradingplaces.com or contact their Owner Services Department at 800-365-6480. Please note you may immediately start utilizing the TPI Owner Services Agents for vacation information, exchanges and bookings.

Please feel free to contact any of the Directors if you have any questions. A contact list is attached and we intend to have a PSOE website established soon.

PSOE Board of Directors


----------



## PeelBoy

I was thinking yesterday whether to exchange into Pacific Shores.  How is the resort?  I have not been to the Vancouver Island, except Victoria 25 years ago.  What do I expect for a visit in this area?  Is September a good time?


----------



## eal

Pacific Shores is a lovely resort with many waterfront units. They have been in financial difficulty going on two years now, mainly over adding a points-based system to the mix and building a new building for fractional residences just before the recession hit. 

The resort continues to run smoothly given the circumstances - we had family staying in our condo during Christmas week and were very impressed with the staff. I wonder about the spa and restaurant tho, if they will stay open. 

Pacific Shores is a great jumping off point for all sorts of activities on Southern Vancouver Island. September would be beautiful.


----------



## spirits

*Quick, there's a unit on ebay*

If anyone is interested there is a floating week 1-52 on ebay with 1 day left.  No closing or transfer fees to the buyer.  I wonder if Eal or any other owner would like to comment if this would be a good time to pick this one up.  $97 and it was on once before at least with no takers.  
I would scoop this out myself but I promised myself no more timeshares unless my kids want to take it over and they do not want it since they are taking over the ones I own at Banff.
So, are the owners at Pacific Shores still as happy as Eal?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Sounds very similar to what happened at Whiski Jack when the HOA kicked out the long term developer resort management company.  In that case, when the management company received notice, they vacated the premises well in advance of when the HOAs requested them to leave, and left it up to the HOA board members to personally handle check-in and check-out, clean units, do repairs etc.  TPI was selected as the new management company there, so that's probably the experience alluded to in the letter.


----------



## PeelBoy

eal said:


> Pacific Shores is a lovely resort with many waterfront units. They have been in financial difficulty going on two years now, mainly over adding a points-based system to the mix and building a new building for fractional residences just before the recession hit.
> 
> The resort continues to run smoothly given the circumstances - we had family staying in our condo during Christmas week and were very impressed with the staff. I wonder about the spa and restaurant tho, if they will stay open.
> 
> Pacific Shores is a great jumping off point for all sorts of activities on Southern Vancouver Island. September would be beautiful.




Eal, do you know the quality of fractional residence?  RCI has Pacific Shores and the fractional residence as two separate resorts.  The fractional residence looks good.  Are the facilities open to both resorts?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

robcrusoe said:


> I thought Aviawest was taken by Vacation Internationale.  I guess maybe only pieces of it?


I think that was just the vacation ownership program, not the management contracts.  VI doesn't operate properties - they contract out management of their properties (to TPI if I'm not mistaken).


----------



## eal

To answer your questions:
Yes $97 is a great deal for the ebay unit if it is a 2-bedroom. The resort has been operating for at least 20 years and has solid infrastructure behind it, and a responsible HOA. Mary - you should get this one - you won't regret it!

I stayed at a Whiski Jack property just after the management company waltzed off into the sunset, and the staff and board members were absolutely terrific! I was so impressed with their response to the crisis.

The fractional residences at Pacific Shores are in a 3-storey building and a little smaller, but beautifully appointed, very luxurious, with a water view. The building is on the same property with access to everything the weeks units have. Because of the different set-up the fractional units tend to be a bit noisier.

VI now owns the points system at Pacific Shores, "Aviawest" (what a bad idea IMHO to go with points, especially when RCI points were already available to owners!).


----------



## spirits

*Gone from ebay*

The floating week was indeed a 2 bedroom but I just checked and it is not listed anymore on ebay.com.  If it did not sell it will be up again in a few days. If it comes up and anyone here is interested.....go for it.  You will be doing me a favor by keeping my timeshare ownership fantacies within reason.  Thanks Eal but now I have to convince hubby that this is a great deal for a timeshare (;  My two sons and DIL are in Hawaii right now for a yoga conference.  Hopefully when they get back, I can convince them to take over the Pacific Shore timeshare if I get one.
I have been playing around with buying a timeshare there for years but backed out when the financial difficulties reared their head.  So good to hear there is a good HOA.
It will make my sales pitch to my hubby so much easier.


----------



## Jaybee

I am really behind times, I see.  I had no idea that Pacific Shores was having problems.
I dearly love that resort, having stayed there four times, and I sincerely hope this doesn't impact the efficiency of the resort. I doubt if it could impact the charm and relaxed atmosphere of the setting.


----------



## ragtop

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I think that was just the vacation ownership program, not the management contracts.  VI doesn't operate properties - they contract out management of their properties (to TPI if I'm not mistaken).



Actually, VI does manage properties including, among others in the US and Mexico, Rosewood and Royal Victoria Suites in Victoria, Clock Tower in Whistler, Pinnacle Lodge in Sun Peaks and suites in Rosedale on Robson in Vancouver.  But the transaction with Aviawest, VI only absorbed the inventory at Pacific Shores which had been conveyed by the developer to the points-based Aviawest Resorts Club.  The rest of the inventory had been sold to deeded timeshare or fractional owners or still held by the developer.  Management of the Pacific Shores Resort was not part of VI's transaction with Aviawest.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

ragtop said:


> Actually, VI does manage properties including, among others in the US and Mexico, Rosewood and Royal Victoria Suites in Victoria, Clock Tower in Whistler, Pinnacle Lodge in Sun Peaks and suites in Rosedale on Robson in Vancouver.  But the transaction with Aviawest, VI only absorbed the inventory at Pacific Shores which had been conveyed by the developer to the points-based Aviawest Resorts Club.  The rest of the inventory had been sold to deeded timeshare or fractional owners or still held by the developer.  Management of the Pacific Shores Resort was not part of VI's transaction with Aviawest.



So did VI add their own internal resort management capabilities.  I recall that when they kicked out Sunterra, they had VRI take over the resort operations.  Have they now phased out VRI and started operating the resorts directly?


----------



## Running Man

*New Management at PSRS*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> So did VI add their own internal resort management capabilities. I recall that when they kicked out Sunterra, they had VRI take over the resort operations. Have they now phased out VRI and started operating the resorts directly?


 
Trading Places International will be managing Pacific Shores Resort and Spa as of April 1, 2013.  Vacational International owns units at Pacific Shores. VI took over all of the Aviawest units.  This includes Pacific Shores, Rosewood in Victoria, Pinnacle, and Rosedale in Vancouver.  

This is the new website for Pacific Shores - wwwpacificshoresbc.com


----------



## eal

Running Man, do you know what is the status of the Parkside prroperty in Victoria?


----------



## eal

Pacific Shores Resort and Spa 2012 Inc is contesting the actions of the PSOE Board at this website:

http://psoemanagement.com


----------



## Running Man

eal said:


> Pacific Shores Resort and Spa 2012 Inc is contesting the actions of the PSOE Board at this website:
> 
> http://psoemanagement.com


The remaining units at Parkside was taken over by a private investment group. Watermint, ie the Pearson's are no longer managing the resort. The timeshare side is still there in the Registry Collection and RCI. 

The Pearson's have started their own website trying to contest the decision that the PSOE Board had taken to move to another management company. As of April 1, 2013, TPI - Trading Places Canada is now managing the Pacific Shores Resort.  Please see the website www.pacificshoresbc.com for updates.


----------



## eal

Watermint is the Pearson family.


----------



## Running Man

eal said:


> Watermint is the Pearson family.


Yes that is correct. It is their resort management company.


----------



## TAG

*Week after next*

We'll be at Pacific Shores the week of April 14.  I'm not too happy that the pool and outdoor hot tub are off limits to exchangers. :annoyed:


----------



## eal

Well, funny thing - I was at the Pacific Shores spa yesterday and noticed that the pool and exercise room were being used by guests. When I asked the spa staff if my owners discount still applied they said yes.

Also the signs pointing to the resort office inside the Pearson family's building are still up. I didn't have time to go in and see if the front desk was staffed or ask what was up curently, but I might have time to do that today. Stay tuned...


----------



## chwclark

TAG said:


> We'll be at Pacific Shores the week of April 14.  I'm not too happy that the pool and outdoor hot tub are off limits to exchangers. :annoyed:



Really?  We used RCI points for a 1 bedroom this past December and were given access to everything: pool, exercise room, all hot tubs, sauna, etc.


----------



## TAG

*That's what RCI said....*

We received an email from RCI saying resort management had changed as of April 1, and that there were 'changes' to the amenities.  The pool and hot tub were listed as available, but 4 km away from the resort.  However, I doubt there is a police person at the hot tub....


----------



## TAG

*Another message*

_The amenities at the Resort Center are owned and operated by Pacific Shores Resort & Spa, the former management company and developer of the resort. The board of directors has not yet obtained a lease of the swimming pool, hot tubs, sauna, and fitness center located in the Resort Center. Thus, the developer has restricted access to this area until a satisfactory arrangement has been completed. We apologize for this situation and will notify you when access is once again permitted. Until then, we are doing our best to provide you with alternative amenities nearby for your enjoyment during your stay at the PSOE units at Pacific Shores Resort & Spa.  _

We were given the option of cancelling our trade, but at this late date, it's not practical.


----------



## bass

Received this e-mail on Friday concerning my trade to Pacific Shores in Dec. 2013.   Hope things are resolved by then.


*April 4, 2013



Dear GETO Customer:



We are writing to you concerning your upcoming GETO vacation to Pacific Shores Resort and Spa.



The staff at Pacific Shores Resort and Spa has informed us that, at this time, many of their amenities, including the fitness center and pool areas, are not available.  However, they have made alternate arrangements for their guests to use an offsite fitness facility and pool at no charge. Additional information will be provided at check in.

Effective April 1, 2013, there is a new check in location for this resort.  The check in office is 2 miles from the resort (it is on the way to the resort).

The new check in address is:

Pacific Shores – Registration, 1009 Herring Gull Way – Unit 2, Parksville, BC V9P 2N1

Office hours are Monday – Friday 9 AM-9 PM and Saturday and Sunday 8 AM – 11 PM.

If you will be arriving outside of these hours, please contact them at 800/365-6480 ext 1 to receive directions on how to receive your check in packet.

Driving directions from Highway 19A: Turn left off of Highway 10A onto Franklin’s Gull Road and follow to the end.  Turn right onto Herring Gull Way.  The office is directly on your right.



We realize this may have an impact on your vacation and wanted to inform you of this situation in advance.  Since space availability is limited in the area you confirmed, we encourage you to retain your confirmation.  Should you decide to cancel your stay, our standard cancellation guidelines will apply.  



If you have questions, please contact our Member Services at (877) 867-3639.  GETO Guides are available Monday through Friday from 8 a.m. to 9 p.m., Eastern Time; Saturday and Sunday from 9:30 a.m. to 6 p.m., Eastern Time. 



We apologize for any inconvenience and look forward to providing you with quality vacations in the years to come.





Sincerely,

*


GETO Customer Service


----------



## TAG

*Ended up canceling*

Our ferry reservation ended up being rebooked, so we canceled.  Seemed like an omen.


----------



## bass

Hi Tag,

Did they charge you for cancelling?  Our letter stated that we would be charged the standard cancellation fee.  Just wondering.   We're not sure if we are going to cancel.   We are travelling from Florida and the flight times aren't as good as they used to be.  Thanks.

Nancy


----------



## TAG

*No, no cancelation fee*

No, we didn't get charged a fee to cancel.  RCI was quite good about it, my exchange fee and the week we had used were back in my accounts within 15 minutes of calling.  A pleasant surprise.


----------



## bass

Thanks,

We haven't decided whether to cancel or not.   Our trip isn't until Dec. 1.


----------



## eal

So I finally got back to Pacific Shores to ask about the changes that guests would experience as of April 1. There is an employee at the front desk, the restaurant is open (and fairly busy), the spa is operating with its normal hours, and there are computers in the lobby for guests to use. The free wifi in the units is still available.

When I asked the employee she said that the check-in has been moved by Trading Places to a nearby industrial park and gave me a map. She said that some guests get wristbands and can use the pool, spas and gym; however if the exchange is through RCI these amenities are not available. She couldn't explain who these guests might be. Perhaps because the Pearson family's company owns about 10 whole units (i.e. 500 weeks) they may rent or exchange them outside of RCI. 

We finished our conversation with her saying that everything is in flux and could change soon.


----------



## qb_bc

Pacific Shores trades both in weeks and in points. The points side was taken over by VI last year, and did not seem to have issues. The weeks portion is the one that changed their contract to TPI, and has their registration off site. 

If you have reserved using points I would suggest calling PS or VI and asking specifically if this affects you. I don't know if VI is using TPI to manage their portion.


----------



## Running Man

qb_bc said:


> Pacific Shores trades both in weeks and in points. The points side was taken over by VI last year, and did not seem to have issues. The weeks portion is the one that changed their contract to TPI, and has their registration off site.
> 
> If you have reserved using points I would suggest calling PS or VI and asking specifically if this affects you. I don't know if VI is using TPI to manage their portion.


 
VI bought out the Aviawest Club. The Club did own some units at Pacific Shores - those are now VI ownership.  The weeks and points owners at Pacific Shores are not affected. You can trade in through both the points and weeks via RCI.  This has not changed.  TPI now manages the PSOE units at Pacific Shores. Please see www.pacifichsoresbc.com for more information.

Cheers


----------



## eal

*good news*

The Pacific Shores Board has been negotiating with the receiver involved in the bankruptcy proceedings for the previous management company and here is the result:

"it is our pleasure to officially announce we now have access to the front desk and recreational amenities within the Commercial Centre. The staff at both registration areas have ‘waiver forms’ which you can sign prior to usage."

So the (lovely saltwater non-chlorine) indoor pool and all the hot tubs are available for use by all guests. I don't know about where the check in is currently, if the Trading Places staff will move onsite, but I will post again when I hear.


----------



## hapstersmom

Does anyone know the status of this resort at this time? I have a chance at a great deal (free) on a  2 b/2 ba "weeks" unit but after reading this thread I'm super confused as to the status of this resort. Would it be better to not get involved with this TS resort at this point in their existence?


----------



## qb_bc

Qualifier: I used to own points in Aviawest Resort Club, and I was happy to walk away when VI took that portion over.

Think long and hard before you accept that free offer. You may not want to be obligated to what it entails. The first question to ask yourself is whether you will use that resort almost every year. If you answer "no", Don't even think about it. With the maintenance fees every year, RCI membership fee, and exchange fee, you could probably rent a spot where you want and have no ongoing responsibility.

If you say that you would come to Vancouver Island every year, still spend some time thinking about it. You will be responsible for the annual maintenance fee for the rest of your life, unless you find someone else to give it to. You will also be subject to any special assessments required to repair or upgrade the facilities. Skim the thread on Fairmont for an idea of what could happen. I believe Pacific Shores is not in that bad a condition, but when I had stayed at Fairmont I thought it was good also.

I guess I'm saying that there is a good reason that it is being offered to you without cost, so that the offerer can get out from the ongoing financial responsibility. Do you want to take that on for yourself?

There are better places that you could obtain for the same cost If you must, find one that you will use regularly.


----------



## humor_monger

*Current status update from an owner?*



eal said:


> The Pacific Shores Board has been negotiating with the receiver involved in the bankruptcy proceedings for the previous management company and here is the result:
> 
> "it is our pleasure to officially announce we now have access to the front desk and recreational amenities within the Commercial Centre. The staff at both registration areas have ‘waiver forms’ which you can sign prior to usage."
> 
> So the (lovely saltwater non-chlorine) indoor pool and all the hot tubs are available for use by all guests. I don't know about where the check in is currently, if the Trading Places staff will move onsite, but I will post again when I hear.



We'll be there on June 19 and this thread has laid dormant for a couple of years. I was curious, as an owner there, what the recent news is.

Bruce


----------

